# Powdered Wine Anyone?



## mrzazz (Mar 6, 2011)

Came across this, so just had to share. What do you think?


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Mar 6, 2011)

That reminds me of Tang, the fake orange juice.


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 6, 2011)

That would be essential for anyones survival kit. Thats what I would call a quick wine.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

I checked out their website and maybe this is old as its not listed their anymore, no where to be found.


----------



## deboard (Mar 6, 2011)

It says 8.2% alcohol, how do they accomplish that, wouldn't making the powder remove the alcohol?


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 6, 2011)

wvbrewer said:


> That would be essential for anyones survival kit. Thats what I would call a quick wine.



I was thinking more along the lines of the 3 Gal french military wine cans myself


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 6, 2011)

It would save a lot of space in the wine cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I checked out their website and maybe this is old as its not listed their anymore, no where to be found.



I also looked all over the site and could not find anything. Looks like the last report of it was back in 2009.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe they would boost up a 7.5 or 10 liter cheap kit! hehehehe


----------



## Russ (Mar 6, 2011)

*wine powder*

Here is some information




http://www.drvino.com/2009/07/13/red-wine-powder-fraud-art-exhibit-lance-armstrongsipped-and-spit/


----------



## mrzazz (Mar 6, 2011)

would make a great f-pac


----------

